# What precautions should i have taken in pregnancy?



## nehwals (Jun 30, 2010)

home pregnancy test shows that i am pregnant.i got doctor's appointment after 2 days.before consultation how should i take care of my self?what are the precautions?


----------



## rachelha (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Newhals - Congratulations on the pregnancy.  I am also type 1 and currently 29 weeks pregnant.

You need to try and keep your hba1c down as low as you can during pregnancy to avoid complications with the baby and yourself.  What was you last hba1c?  I would call up your diabetic clinic and let them know you are pregnant.  They will keep a really close eye on you to help you control your sugars and check the progress of the baby.  It will be fortnightly appointments at a joint antenatal and diabetic clinic.

You also need to get a prescription of folic acid from your GP.  All pregnant diabetics are advised to take a high dose (5mg) of folic acid for the first 15 or so weeks of pregnancy.

Have you had a look at the diabetes uk website as it has a section on pregnancy?

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Living_with_diabetes/Pregnancy_and_diabetes/

There are a number of preganant people and people who have recently given birth on here, so please ask any questions you have no matter how silly they may seem

Rachel


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Welcome to the forum  Congratulations on your pregnancy, I've got a 5 month old so have just recently been through the whole process so I'll be interested to see what your care is like compared with my own experience. 


It is important to make sure you try and keep your bg's between 4-7 whilst pregnant and also you need to take a higher dose of folic acid because you are diabetic the doctor should prescribe you these tablets when you go in a couple of days. Most diabetics who are pregnant have to keep a record of every blood sugar reading they take, have you told your dsn yet? It is important that they know straight away. I hope that helps.

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 30, 2010)

Just get your BS as good as you can. Take the folic acid. I was told to drink loads of water and eat loads of fresh food and stuff. cut out the things you should be eating like runny eggs and seafood.
And dont worry, if they where worried about you they would have wanted to see you sooner 

Congratulations, and im glad we have a another person who is pregnant think there are 3 of us now


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations....i can't really add much than whats been said but to test test and test.

My daughter is now 4 nearly 5  and I wish there was a forum like this one when i was pregnant as i felt quite alone.

As others have said no question is ever silly and you are amongst those that have either had little ones or are pregnant with a little one so ask away. There will be many challenges along the way but all worth it. Take care of yourself and keep us posted.

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 1, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Congratulations....i can't really add much than whats been said but to test test and test.
> 
> My daughter is now 4 nearly 5  and I wish there was a forum like this one when i was pregnant as i felt quite alone.
> 
> ...



This forum has already helped me out so much with having a baby. Its always been useful but now more than ever its like best friend to me. I was even on here when i was in hospital the other week just to read about other people, cheered me up


----------

